# Ok, Now Amazon is Just Messing with Me



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After the month I've had (see whiney & cranky thread in NQK) I needed this laugh! Thanks Olie.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL!  That is funny!


----------

